

Gapminder.org - For a fact based world view. - durana
http://www.gapminder.org/

======
harpastum
The most interesting part of this for me is watching Hans Rosling walk through
a lot of the data. I first saw it as a TED talk, but you can watch them at the
gapminder website:

<http://www.gapminder.org/videos/>

~~~
jonas_b
Yeah, those vids are so funny. I'm taking statistics class right now and I
really wish I was 1% as excited as he is about the subject.

I can really see how statistics are an awesome way to visualise important
stuff to people, but when I'm sitting there trying to calculate the the
t-value in a question on the average amount of mineral water in a bottle, it's
hard not to find it boring.

How do you guys do to connect boring stuff like Stats with the bigger picture?

Edit: I also find his accent extremely funny :-)

------
dantheman
I think this is a great tool, but once again the problem is with the data.
It's very hard to compare entities because the methods each uses to compute
their statistics varies between countries and time.

This can often be seen when people look at infant mortality rates (different
by country), or the number of those in poverty (definition of poverty
changes). So the danger of this is that it requires a nuanced understanding of
the data to actually get a fact based world view.

------
jrbedard
Google acquired Trendalyzer (the flash-based dynamic graph visualization tool)
from the Gapminder Foundation back in 2007. It will be interesting to see what
Google will do with this technology. Perhaps a time-based animated Google
Analytics with stats playback on many metrics,A/B tests axis. That would be
neat to see the user flow on your website! Or simply for a flashier Google
trends.

~~~
imp
It's already a part of Google Analytics. Launched a couple months ago. It's
the "visualize" button near the top of most pages.

------
alecco
Gapminder is going to be very painful to watch when the consequences of the
current economic crisis start to be reflected in the data.

